# Obyte drops WCG



## SystemViper (Oct 9, 2022)

*Obyte drops WCG

tonych — Yesterday at 12:36 PM on discord Obyte announcements*
World Community Grid has resumed their work recently and we resumed paying rewards for the computing work. However, we are going to stop paying GBYTE rewards since October 12 as this method of distribution doesn't seem to acquire users for Obyte and there are better uses for undistributed funds. The GBYTE rewards were never meant to compensate for electricity expenses anyway and contributing to WCG has always been a charitable donation rather than a way to make money. Feel free to continue contributing to WCG and we'll continue distributing non-transferrable (or _soulbound_, as it recently became fashionable to call them) _WCG Points_ tokens to acknowledge your contribution.





Post from dev.
https://discord.com/channels/534371689996222485/535091748012032033/1028345276123062292

SystemViper
XtremeSystems


----------

